# using Component DVD and then HDMI to TV not working?



## Greyhound Gourmet (Jan 12, 2012)

hi folks, thanks for all the input on my other thread for initial set up help. Now, I have another question if anyone can help 

The equipment I have is:
TV: Samsung HL-S6187W

STB: Comcast dual DVR DCT-3416

AVR: Onkyo HT-R590
picture of the HDMI jacks on AVR:







picture of the other jacks on AVR:







description of the jacks on the AVR:








DVD: Panasonic DVD RV-26
picture of DVD back:








The TV and STB have HDMI jacks, but the DVD only has component and an optical audio jack (not shown on the picture above, but it's there ). The AVR has HDMI, component and optical.

The connections I currently have are:
STB to AVR via HDMI into the CBL/SAT jack (#3) on the AVR

AVR to TV via HDMI from "OUT" on AVR

DVD video ONLY (Y/Pb/Pr) composite cable from the DVD directly to TV
DVD audio ONLY from audio digital OUT on DVD to Digital IN Optical TV/CD (#2) on AVR


I had tried to connect the video cables of the composite cable of the DVD directly into the AVR -- into Component Video 1 - BD/DVD (in #5 on the picture above) -- but when I selected "BD/DVD" on the AVR, I just got a blue screen, so that's why I now have the video connected directly from the DVD to the TV (which works). When using cable, I have the AVR set to "CBL/SAT" (for audio and video) and when using the DVD I put it to "TV/CD" (and the sound comes out of the AVR since video is direct to TV, I just switch the input on the TV itself to the DVD).

my question(s) is:
1. I thought that I could hook the DVD into the AVR using a composite cable and the output would be handled by the HDMI cable from the AVR to the TV?  is this not possible and do I HAVE to also use the Component Video OUT from the AVR to the IN on the TV as well? I really don't want any more cables and don't even see the point of doing this -- why not just go direct!

2. The AVR manual says you have to assign an input to an input selector, but from what I can tell, the default assignment is already set for what I need?:














-- since I had the composite plugged into BD/DVD, it appears that it's already set for what I need (IN1). I used the on screen display and tried setting it to IN2 and also "-----", but neither worked. *I guess I don't even really understand what assigning an input even DOES?*

3. If I WAS able to get it to work having the DVD composite video connected directly to AVR ( into Component Video 1 - BD/DVD ]in #5 on the picture above]), where the would I put the audio cables?? Would they go into #6 on the AVR, the one labeled "BD/DVD IN"?

4. Do I even WANT to connect the DVD through the AVR or is the way I have it set now the better way anyway?? The only reasons I would want to connect it through the AVR is a) if it was the more optimum way to do it and b) it would eliminate the composite cable having to go all the way to the tv and would look somewhat "cleaner" behind all these monsters 

sorry this is long and I hope it makes sense! thanks in advance for any help!!!

GG


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I don't think that your AVR will convert a component input to an HDMI output. If this is the case you are best connecting the dvd directly to the display but you could route it through the AVR. You will have to use two inputs on the display regardless.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, thats correct, sadly your AVR will only do pass-through it will not upconvert to HDMI any signals. Meaning that if you have a DVD player hooked up with HDMI you will be able to output that signal through HDMI to the display however if that DVD player is hooked up with component you will have to output component from the receiver or go directly to the display with component to get the image on the display.


----------

